# 6'6'' Tall, 300+ Pounds Guy needs new Bike ASAP! Please help me out. =0)



## sacs4010 (Dec 24, 2006)

OK, so now that I moved to Arizona I REALLY want to get back into my Mountain Biking. Here is the problem, I am 6' 6'' tall and weigh roughy 300 pounds right now. So picking out a bike is not going to be easy. Just a quick note, I lose weight very quickly when I get active in my riding. So I do not plan on weighing this much for very long. YES, I am being 100% honest about that. lol I have looked at Zinn bikes, but DAMN! They cost about $4000+. I cannot afford that right now, maybe in the future though. So I have been trying to figure out who makes the perfect bike for me. Sorry guys, I am not interested in getting an older heavier bike right now. I just do not have the time to look around, not trying to be stubern. lol I have looked into Kona, Gary Fisher, Specialized, Gaint and Cannondale bikes. I have had three bikes in the past and everyone of them worked great and never had any problems with any of them. My first bike (I was shorter and thinner then) was a Specialized Rockhopper with Front Suspension. Then when I got into Highschool and got bigger I got a 1996 Cannondale XL F2000 (might have been a F3000 or higher) that was rigid. I LOVED this bike to death! I sold it when I went to boarding school and then when I graduated High School I got an 2001 Cannondale Jumbo (yes, that what the size was called) F2000 (again, it might have been a higher end model). By this time I had gotten WAY out of shape, so of course the bike sat there collecting dust till I sold it on Ebay. I have made a lot of new friends who mountain bike, so I REALLY need to get back out there and get back in shape. Whichs comes to the problem I mentioned in the beginning (sorry, I wanted to give some backround info on the bikes I have owned and liked). I just need people's opinions right now and some info. I am thinking of going 29er because I never did like to lean forward so much. Yes I know about the wheel strength problems, but right now it seems the say to go. So what do you all think? lol

PS I want to spend around $1000 on this bike, but I would like to upgrade the bike as I get better and in better shape.

Bradley C Sacs
Arizona


----------



## sacs4010 (Dec 24, 2006)

*I forgot to mention...*

I forgot to mention that I do mostly XC, but also enjoy and so All Mountain as well. =0)

Brad Sacs


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*You might check out a 29er*

I would if I were your height:thumbsup: The only prob is limited parts selection. If your looking to stay 26", Check out the new Bullit on the Santa Cruz forum


----------



## sacs4010 (Dec 24, 2006)

*I will check that out.*

I will check that out. Is the frame tough enough? lol

Bradley C Sacs


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*Only Time will tell...*



sacs4010 said:


> I will check that out. Is the frame tough enough? lol
> 
> Bradley C Sacs


I'm about 220 w gear, and my '03 Bullit has been a great frame. I think its' reached its' apex with the new CCDB shock. The previous "freeride-Ellsworth Joker 6" sp frame cracked about every 1100-1300 miles over a 3 year period. My Bullit will be 4 years old in August, and is working very well, but i still seem to have an itch for a '07 Nomad When I 1st started building frame up back in '99, I was a ww, now I stick with what works:thumbsup:


----------



## Random Drivel (Oct 20, 2006)

You are a good cantidate for a 9er, for sure. You might be able to find a used Gary Fisher Paragon or something like that on your budget. New Bullit? Over your budget. (fine bike tho)


----------



## sacs4010 (Dec 24, 2006)

*I can spend...*

I can spend more then $1000, if it were for something really special. I am not going to spend $4000 though. lol I have to admit though, those Zinn bikes are something else for us big buys. I want to spend $1200 though. I need to worry about the suspension though right? I mean, I hear a lot of people bottoming their suspension out due to their weight and size.

Bradley C Sacs


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

Take a look at the Haro Mary XC it is a Steel frame 29'r it sells for a bit less then 1500. I am 6'4 and hover in the 300 zone, and it is a great bike for the price. Haro does hae a demo program as well if you want to try a Mary out, just work with your local shop, or check the 29'r or Haro boards here. With your size ( and Mine) I will be upgrading the front brake to a Avid Juicy 7


----------



## sacs4010 (Dec 24, 2006)

*I will check...*

I will check it out.

Brad Sacs


----------



## sacs4010 (Dec 24, 2006)

*The Haro Mary...*

The Haro Mary only comes in 20" frame though. It is good for the weight, but I do not think it is very good for my height though. Right?

Bradley C Sacs


----------



## jgsatl (Sep 16, 2006)

looks that way, but seems to be a tall 20". 33 inch standover and a 24.6 inch top tube according to the website. you'll probably need an extra long seatpost and a long stem, though ya big 'ol giant.

also look at the karate monkey from surly....it's a 34 inch standover and a 24.9 tt....might be a bit roomier.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

Trek and Specialized both offer some models in a 23" size. Swap to a long stem and seatpost and they will probably work out fine. Depending on how rough you ride ymmv on component durability.

Check out the Specialized Rockhopper Pro disc at $1100 in a 23" size.

29ers are cool, but most are going to be above the price range you are looking at and the components will be downgraded in general on a comprable bike. Gary fisher would be where to look on the 29er front for best pricing and selection.


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

sacs4010 said:


> The Haro Mary only comes in 20" frame though. It is good for the weight, but I do not think it is very good for my height though. Right?
> 
> Bradley C Sacs


I suggest looking at a 29'r for a few reasons, the 20 inch frame with the added height of the 29" wheeset and 2.35 rubber makes for a fairly tall ride. 29'r s just seem to "fit" tall folks, I like the mary for the steel tubeset, I have many 26 inch rides, going back to 1982, steel and alumminum, ( somewhere around 9 bikes) just added the Mary to the stable, and while it is "new" compared to my other bikes, it really is a nice bike , the spec is good out of the box for the price, the Reba is a nice fork , my only swap is to the brakes for a bigger rotor up front and hydraylics over mechanical. I would just suggest trying one on for size, ( 29'r) you may like the fit...


----------



## sacs4010 (Dec 24, 2006)

*Great...*

Great suggestions so far. How I ride my bikes? lol I can be pretty rough on them. In the past I did mostly trials but took long trips into the mountains for the really tougher rides. What should I do about suspension? Seems all bikes from with front suspension these days. lol

Brad Sacs


----------



## sacs4010 (Dec 24, 2006)

*That...*

That it, no more opinions? lol Just want to hear what everyone has to say before I go out and spend $1000+. lol =0)

Brad Sacs


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Tough call*

At your height, it seems like a 29er would be the way to go as many suggested. I would look to the guys in the 29er forum for their insights. The real issue IMO is to find a frame, wheelset and fork that will support your weight. At 300 lbs, and you say you ride aggressively, you're asking to fill a tough bill at $1000. My guess is that in order to find something that will be reliable you're going to need to look in the $1500-$2000 range.

Bob


----------



## sacs4010 (Dec 24, 2006)

*Yeah...*

Yeah, I have been seeing that. So I made my budget around $1500 right now. It does not mean I will not spend more or less, but I will not go above $2000, at least not until I get into better shape and show that I am going to bike a lot. I will check out that forum tonight though, thanks.

Bradley C Sacs


----------



## flinkman3000 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Pay attention to the components--buy a frame*

I am 6'4" and weight 240--My advice (from experience) is to buy the frame and fit it out yourself--you will kill the stock wheels and have nothing but trouble - so you need to think Crossmax XLs--this is my strongest reccomendation--also--get disc brakes-- otherwise your hands will get really tired on down hill sections, 203 on front--also--you will need a good dual bolt seat post--I use a Thompson elite set back-this also allows me to set the rails at the mid point --if you set the seat to the rear of the rails it will bend and break--believe me. I know this may be more money than you plan to spend but I would have saved myself hundreds had I done it this way to begin with. Have fun.


----------



## mwcet8k (Jun 17, 2004)

Here's my advice:

1. Buy an All Mountain frame - even if all you do is ride XC, an AM frame will be built to better handle your weight. They are burlier, so to speak, but still work well for all around trail riding. Some examples would be the Giant Reign, SC Nomad, Specialized Enduro, etc.

2. I agree with the guy above - you should DEFINITELY get a seatpost that has a double bolt design. I weigh 215 and have had nothing but bad luck with single bolt designs. They just can't hold the seat rails solidly enough for heavier riders, IMO. Thomson seatposts are widely considered to be the best.

3. You might want to consider going with a coil sprung fork and rear shock. If you weigh 300 and ride aggresively, I'm not sure that there are any air sprung forks or shocks that are designed to handle that. I could be wrong though, so anyone feel free to correct me. 

4. Of course, the more you customize a bike, the more you're going to spend. If you're budget is fairly tight, maybe the best idea is to go with a hard tail, which would give you more wiggle room to customize the bike with Clyde-optimal components. You might even consider buying a steel hard tail - cheap, extremely strong, available in a wide range of sizes, and a lot of people prefer the performance of a steel hard tail over an aluminum one.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm in the same boat- 6-5 & 300#
I have a Kona Kahuna and really like it a lot.
Upraded to discs, Thompson seat post and new BB and cranks.
What ever you get, enjoy it.


----------



## merc51 (Jul 4, 2006)

*XL 2006 Santa Cruz Bullit*

I just bought a 2006 XL Bullit (one of the last ones available) and I am finding that I need to step down to a Large to do any downhilling. I got it when I was doing mostly cross country/all mountain (if there can be a label for riding in Arizona). I am 6'1" and 300 lbs. I have tried to sell it on eBay and it is now on Craig's list here in Phoenix. I also have a wheelset and several other parts as well that may work for you. Let me know if you would be interested. I just bought the frame brand new in August from Cambria for almost $1100 and I'd be willing to make you a deal on it. I have all the receipts. It has a Progressive shock on it and the correct spring rate for 300 lbs. I can send you pics. Just let me know.
Thanks.
Brian
Gilbert, AZ


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

An 05 Giant Reign 3 for $999:

http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=2972

My weight has been floating between 270 to 280 lbs (in my b'day suit) for the past several years. These days, it's not that difficult to find bikes that work well for big guys. Modern air shocks and forks can easily be tuned for our size.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

easy. my bike. Ventana El Capitan with I9 wheelset with freeride spokes and Stans freeride rims. Was at 270, now at 230, hope to get to 220. Bike weight: approx 31lbs. Hang the components off a Zion frame until you can save enough for the Ventana.


----------



## ctrailfreak (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm 6'8" and ride a Kona Hoss Dee-Lux! I'm 275 lbs and Ride the heck out of it! 

I ride with the seatpost out about 5 or 6 inches when riding trail and have a 36" inseam. And my 5" Sherman fork works great for a big guy also!

Frame size is a 22" and the actual top tube length is 24 center to center. I use a 70mm stem on mine and it feels great! You can get one in the price range you're wanting to spend. I've had mine for 2 years and it'll take anything you can throw at it. I've hit some 4 to 6ft drops on it and if it'll take that with someone my size you'll be fine just riding trail with it!


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

sacs4010 said:


> PS I want to spend around $1000 on this bike, but I would like to upgrade the bike as I get better and in better shape.
> 
> Bradley C Sacs
> Arizona


 See my signature for an ad here on MTBR.

I'm 6'6 (formerly 250lbs) and had a bike built for me I'm selling.


----------



## EDDIE JONES (Mar 26, 2005)

Check out the Kona Hoss as indicated above. The frame is hell-bent for stout. It is made for big guys. If you are still thinking 29er you'll bust your budget but I go about 280 and the 29er I had built is holding up fine. Just have to be careful about wheel and hub selection.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Apr 11, 2004)

A Hoss is the first bike that came to mind for me when I saw this thread. They make it in a 22" (sorry, not sure on standover or anything) but if that fits you, it's a great bike. It's built to take abuse. I spent a little time on the 18" model last year, and it's a fine bike. Nice components for the price, and built solidly.


----------



## velocityrob (Nov 20, 2005)

I live in Phoenix, 6'4" and 275. I have XL Cannondale Prophet with an air shock and Marzocchi All Mtn 1 fork. I needed to use a Thompson layback post, but the bike fits me well and is very strong. 
PM me if I can help with any advice or if you wanna meet for a ride when you get your bike. - Rob


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Apr 26, 2005)

Brad...get a Heckler...it'll change your life, dude


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Apr 26, 2005)

Heckler...
I love it so much, my wife is jealous


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

Brad,


It seems clear from reading through this thread a few things:

1. If you want to go full suspension go with either the Bullit or the Heckler. Make sure you get a coil shock in the back, air won't do well. These bikes are everywhere and you can easily get a used one for your price range. I had a Bullit and loved it, but if you are just doing XC stuff go with Heckler. Just look at the classifieds on this website and you shouldn't have a problem.

2. If you are going hardtail, I'd get a 29er. The bigger wheels adds more comfort going over the rough stuff. Its a trip. Its like having extra suspension. I'd probably stay away from the SS 29er for now until you get into shape.

Good luck!


----------

